# Building up to an Audax



## Tripster (7 Mar 2021)

I have wanted to do an Audax for sometime now. I am no racer, not built for it. Long distance fascinated me though. 
My work overseas makes regular rides at home difficult so it’s ride when and if I can but could go periods of 4-5 weeks without riding. I’m wondering how best to increase distances and build for an Audax taking into account difficulties with job.
I have a bike I think is good for it, Mason Resolution, good fitness, just need some advice on preparing


----------



## Moodyman (7 Mar 2021)

The shortest Audax is 100km. Most regular cyclists should be able to achieve that. It's the longer ones that become mind over matter.

As long as your bike is comfortable and you ride regularly fitness is less of an issue. Your challenge will be sitting on a bike all day and possibly all night (depending on distance). Fatigued and sleep deprived, you will go to some dark places in your head. This is where your mental state plays a key role.

A good strategy is to add high intensity intervals to your longer rides. HIIT, if done properly, is horrid. It's the sort of exercise where one side of you will be begging the other to stop. You will be on the verge of puking. But, it will not only make your fitness threshold rise several tiers, it will raise your mental threshold severalfold.

Also, learn about nutrition. Eating right will help on the longer rides.


----------



## Sharky (7 Mar 2021)

What distance? 
I'm not really a long distance rider, but over the years have done quite a few 100+ rides. I've never progressively built up to the distances, I've just done them from a base of a couple of 90 minute rides a week or when I was working, an hour each way commute. 

I just pace myself for the first half of the ride, have a good lunch, then ride thru the pain barrier until I get home.


----------



## DCLane (7 Mar 2021)

Having done quite a few nutrition (keeping appropriately fuelled), hydration, correct clothing and particularly navigation are needed. Distance builds up with time and experience.


----------



## lane (7 Mar 2021)

I am currently following the programme in the book on long distance cycling by Simon Doughty, to get ready for a 200km. Very simple programme. Book should be available second hand. 

He gives a longest ride distance for each week and then suggests riding 2 or 3 other times over the week adding to the longest ride distance for that week.

So this week is week 1 and my longest ride is 50km so I can ride 2x 25km in addition or 3 x 15km would work as well. U


----------



## Tripster (8 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> Having done quite a few nutrition (keeping appropriately fuelled), hydration, correct clothing and particularly navigation are needed. Distance builds up with time and experience.


Any websites or good books that you recommend or is it just more trial and error ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> Any websites or good books that you recommend or is it just more trial and error ?



What works for people varies considerably and particularly on conditioning. Some can ride the shorter audaxes non stop without eating. Some need lots of carbohydrates. Most are somewhere in between. Generally a balance between sweet and savoury works well. So yes, trial and error to see what works for you. It will change if you get more conditioning for distance.

What do you do to keep fit during these 4-5 week periods? I went from daily commute to 100km and 200km audaxes without training. I just gave them ago.

The time limits are generous. As long as the aim first time is to complete one, then most regular cyclists can do that. Can you find a 100km one not far from you that won’t be after 5 weeks of not riding?

What I love about audax is you can take as long as you like between the time limits. No one is obsessed with how long it takes others.


----------



## Teamfixed (8 Mar 2021)

I've done quite a few but not for quite a while. From 200 to 1000k, Dorset coast Brevet Cymru etc etc even a 400k on fixed. At the time I was commuting 10m each way and doing a fair bit of club riding at weekends so that side of it was a natural. I would say the biggest factor is wether or not you are riding with a known group, this makes a huge difference. But also on an Audax you can usually fall into a similar ability group automatically. Go for it, it's quite a thing


----------



## Tripster (8 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What works for people varies considerably and particularly on conditioning. Some can ride the shorter audaxes non stop without eating. Some need lots of carbohydrates. Most are somewhere in between. Generally a balance between sweet and savoury works well. So yes, trial and error to see what works for you. It will change if you get more conditioning for distance.
> 
> What do you do to keep fit during these 4-5 week periods? I went from daily commute to 100km and 200km audaxes without training. I just gave them ago.
> 
> ...


The 4-5 weeks I usually go trail running for example in the hills when I work in Sardinia for fitness but I need to cut back on that due to knee cap slightly running out of line. Running irritates it but none impact cycling ok. 
I couldnt plan one that wont be after not riding for 5 week as most jobs are not planned enough in advance. But its good to hear you say they are doable without a specific training plan


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2021)

With food and drink, little and often works well throughout the ride. It doesn't upset your stomach or affect your riding as one big meal can. 

'Little and often' is up to you though, as stated above everyone is different. You will need to work out what works for you. 

The 'Long-Distance Cyclist's Handbook' by Simon Doughty is a good book with lots of good advice. I have a copy I got second hand from Amazon. Mark Beaumont has recently bought a book out about Endurance riding too which, while I was given it for Christmas, I am ashamed to say I haven't read yet  Available on GCN shop.

I don't have one, but I've heard some Garmins have a drink reminder function which might be handy for getting into the habit of hydrating regularly.

The golden rule is 'eat before you're hungry, drink before you're thirsty'.


----------



## Nick Saddlesore (8 Mar 2021)

Start with a 100km, preferably not a hilly one (if there are any 'AAA points', it'll definitely be hilly). Don't be tempted to shoot after the speedy ones - start slow, finish fast. You'll probably find you ride round with a total stranger. Don't linger at controls - I'm slow, so I rarely stop for a meal, just get the info details / card stamp and then munch as I'm riding. Some real food that you actually like is better than gels. Route on a device, but take the route sheet for back-up, along with some basic maps (pages torn from road atlas did me before Garmins came along). You should get some practice riding with others. There may be a local CTC group which includes audax riders for experience and tips.


----------



## DCLane (8 Mar 2021)

Nick Saddlesore said:


> You'll probably find you ride round with a total stranger. Don't linger at controls - I'm slow, so I rarely stop for a meal, just get the info details / card stamp and then munch as I'm riding.



I'd echo managing the controls carefully. There are riders who'll spend ages at controls meaning they struggle to meet the time limit. Have everything ready; pencil / mini pen with brevet card in a bag, grab a sticker / receipt and keep going. If you need to buy food preferably get something they can serve quickly - I'll have beans on toast, but probably a dessert as a starter for fast/slow sugars.

And I've ridden quite a few with people I met en route - one of them a CC'er, one a youtube vlogger. On the longer events you might ride with several people during the ride and that's OK.


----------



## lane (8 Mar 2021)

If it's a free control I will just grab something in the coop it's quicker than a cafe. Not being a very quick rider minimizing time at controls is important.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2021)

lane said:


> If it's a free control I will just grab something in the coop it's quicker than a cafe. Not being a very quick rider minimizing time at controls is important.


That's it exactly. You don't have to be a fast rider, but you do have to be good at time management at controls.


----------



## Ian H (8 Mar 2021)

The main thing is: if you really want to do it, you will.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> The 4-5 weeks I usually go trail running for example in the hills when I work in Sardinia for fitness but I need to cut back on that due to knee cap slightly running out of line. Running irritates it but none impact cycling ok.
> I couldnt plan one that wont be after not riding for 5 week as most jobs are not planned enough in advance. But its good to hear you say they are doable without a specific training plan



Daily commute 22 miles round trip. A social 2-3 hour ride on a Wed night. Plus a 2-3 hour Sat outing on mtb bike used to be my staple when I first took up audax.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2021)

Oh and something beginners don’t think of doing. You don’t need to eat at the actual control locations. If you see a café or take away that isn’t busy during an audax and you want something to eat. Then stop and do it. At the control location you can always just get a bar of chocolate / the minimum to obtain a receipt. Control cafes are always busy unless you’re near the front of the audax.


----------

